# Humber vs GBC culinary program



## farihat (May 25, 2010)

Hey,

I'm planning on moving to Toronto next year (i've done my undergrad from canada and am a Canadian citizen) and am sort of interested in doing a culinary program. i've looked into the programs available at both Humber and George Brown College for Culinary Studies. Was wondering which program you guys would recommend - also would you recommend that I do the ones with Co-op to get some proper training. Eventually in the long run i'd like to open my own restaurant or cafe and the best way to do that is to have some of my own culinary experience.

what do you guys think?


----------



## humber (May 25, 2010)

The curriculuma at both colleges offered is very similar. However you may want to consider the following items as well:

1. Location of the college. GBC is downtown which means public transportation and Humber is at Highway 27 & Finch Avenue which is accessable by public transportation but also has vehicle parking. Keep in mind that classes can start as early as 8 a.m. and end as late as 10 p.m. which would be importat to your mode of transportation.

2. If possible it would be in your best interest to visit the campuses of each college and have a look around. There are opportunites to take campus tours or twice per year to attend an open house.

www.humber.ca


----------



## gypsy2727 (Mar 9, 2010)

Wow Humber was my College and did 2 years of time there,like 20 years ago! My co-op and part of my apprenticeship was with Master Chef Tony Deluca ( about 20 years ago also) Humber hooked me up with him as well as Master Chef Rolf Romberg at Royal York Hotel and a bunch of others....don't want to drop too many names!

Humber offers a great program my Saucier Chef Rudy Fischbacher of Stage West Hotel is now the Culinary Coordinator!

I consider him a Master Chef!

Go by and check out the program it could only be better than ever now!

I loved my time there!

Gypsy


----------

